# HTML Checkout cart help needed.



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi folks

I downloaded the following free checkout code from here: 

http://www.nopdesign.com/freecart/

After going over it several times I still can't seem to get it to work. When clicking the add to cart buttons I get 'done but with errors on the page' and when clicking the go to checkout I get this:

http://www.ultrabrightleds.co.uk/managecart.htm

Now this is meant to forward you onto the checkout.htm page but it isn't. My web hosting has a cgi-bin folder so i assume I have cgi access.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Mark


----------

